# para rechazar casarse



## fripp

Hola:

¿Qué os parece esta frase?

"Es una razón original para rechazar casarse con un hombre."

o rechazar el matrimonio con un hombre.

Gracias


----------



## Ushuaia

Yo iría más por el lado de "negarse a casarse" o "rechazar una propuesta de matrimonio" (por nombrar dos posibilidades). "Rechazar casarse" me suena un tanto forzado.

¡Saludos!


----------



## emm1366

No me suena mal pero es cierto que se usan expresiones más comunes. Me gustan las propuestas de Ushuaia


----------



## clares3

Hola
En general suena mejor no acumular infinitivos de modo que opto también por "rechazar el matrimonio con..."


----------



## MOMO2

fripp said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Qué os parece esta frase?
> 
> "Es una razón original para rechazar casarse con un hombre."
> 
> o rechazar el matrimonio con un hombre.
> 
> Gracias


 
A mí no me gusta mucho. 

"Rechazar" y "rehusar" los usaría en muchas otras frases mas tratándose de una cuestión delicada como decirle que no a una persona que está declarando su amor y pidiendo la mano, yo usaría la forma más cortés "_*declinar*_". 

¿Qué opinan los demás foreros?

Chao


----------



## Södertjej

Otra más: Es una razón original para no querer casarse con un hombre.

Momo: eso de declarar el amor y pedir la mano y declinar la oferta de matrimonio es del siglo XIX y para atrás. Salvo que sea ese el contexto, sonaría excesivamente rebuscado optar por esas alternativas, pero sí apropiado en un texto literario ambientado en otras épocas.


----------



## MOMO2

Södertjej said:


> Otra más: Es una buena razón original para no querer casarse con un hombre.
> 
> Momo: eso de declarar el amor y pedir la mano y declinar la oferta de matrimonio es del siglo XIX y para atrás. Salvo que sea ese el contexto, sonaría excesivamente rebuscado optar por esas alternativas, pero sí apropiado en un texto literario ambientado en otras épocas.


 
 ¿No se puede decir hoy día "Decliné su propuesta de matrimonio porque no me sentía preparada"?

¿Y se puede, en castellano corriente, "declinar una oferta"?

Gracias


----------



## Södertjej

MOMO2 said:


> ¿No se puede decir hoy día "Decliné su propuesta de matrimonio porque no me sentía preparada"?


Si quieres parecer una damisela decimonónica, por supuesto que sí. 

En estos tiempos de convivencia sin matrimonio el numerito del anillo y esas cosas parece ser más bien influencia de películas cursis que por mantener la tradición y el simbolismo del ritual de las pedidas de mano de antaño, que hoy en día no tienen sentido.



MOMO2 said:


> ¿Y se puede, en castellano corriente, "declinar una oferta"?


Por supuesto, ofertas de cualquier tipo. Declinar es la manera amable de decir rechazar una oferta, un ofrecimiento, etc. No es, de todas formas, propia del lenguaje coloquial, no es lo que le dirías a tu mejor amiga en una tarde de confidencias, sino lo que pondrías en una carta comercial.

"Le agradecemos su propuesta de colaboración, lamentablemente nos vemos obligados a declinarla..."


----------



## Ushuaia

Södertjej said:


> Si quieres parecer una damisela decimonónica, por supuesto que sí.



¡Completamente de acuerdo!
De todos modos, las propuestas de matrimonio suceden y sucede también que son rechazadas, pero con muchísima más frecuencia ocurre "no querer casarse", sin tanta... ceremonia, ya que cabe la palabra.


----------



## Södertjej

También podemos usar declinar en sentido humorístico, como muchas veces se hace con palabras formales, cuando las usamos en un contexto irónico.

Por ejemplo, un chico que no me gusta nada me invita a cenar, pero como no me interesa yo le digo lo habitual, qué mal me viene esta semana, estoy liadísima, etc. Pero insiste, y yo le digo a mi amiga "creo que voy a tener que declinar su oferta" y quiero decir "voy a tener que decirle claramente que no, a ver si se entera".


----------



## emm1366

Hola a todos.

Creo que están siendo un poquitín fuertes con este asunto. No veo nada de malo en que una persona se exprese con delicadeza o buena educación y utilice frases incluso del siglo I antes de cristo (Aunque el idioma español no existiera).

¡Si supieran cómo me expreso cotidianamente! Dirían que que fui extraído de la selva.

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Bueno, aquí hablamos español de España, ya sabemos que en muchos de los países americanos usáis giros que para nosotros son anticuados pero para vosotros son de lo más natural. Eso es perfectamente normal poero no tiene nada que ver con la *buena educación*, son simplemente maneras diferentes de decir las cosas, vosotros tendéis más al barroquismo en la expresión, nosotros somos más pragmáticos.

Pero usar una frase especialmente anticuada o rebuscada en un contexto en el que no procede no es señal de ser más educado o elegante, sino de desconocer los códigos apropiados para ese entorno. Donde eso sí sea apropiado, adelante.


----------



## emm1366

Södertjej said:


> Bueno, aquí hablamos español de España, ya sabemos que en muchos de los países americanos usáis giros que para nosotros son anticuados pero para vosotros son de lo más natural. Eso es perfectamente normal poero no tiene nada que ver con la *buena educación*, son simplemente maneras diferentes de decir las cosas, vosotros tendéis más al barroquismo en la expresión, nosotros somos más pragmáticos.
> 
> Pero usar una frase especialmente anticuada o rebuscada en un contexto en el que no procede no es señal de ser más educado o elegante, sino de desconocer los códigos apropiados para ese entorno.


¡ Upss!

Me perdí.

Yo pensaba que la educación estaba ligada al mejor y mayor uso de palabras y expresiones. Esta es la razón por la que, toda vez que leo un libro culto, tengo el diccionario a la mano o no entendería absolutamente nada.


----------



## Södertjej

emm1366 said:


> Yo pensaba que la educación estaba ligada al mejor y mayor uso de palabras y expresiones.


¿Educación en el sentido de modales? Evidentemente no. No es más educado decir "si el señor fuera tan amable de honrarme con la amabilidad de acceder al interior, si no le molesta? que "Pase, por favor". En el primer caso de hecho quedaría como alguien absolutamente patoso a la hora de mostrar buenas formas por pasarse.

He entendido que te referías a ese tipo de educación al hablar de "delicadeza".

Pero si por educación te refieres a conocimiento del idioma, sí, se trata de usar bien el mayor número de palabras posibles. Pero no usar el máximo posible cada vez que se abre la boca para decir con veinte lo que se puede decir con dos.


----------



## el_novato

Las sugerencias son muy buenas.

Es una razón original para no casarse.
Es una razón original para rechazar la oferta-propuesta de matrimonio.


----------



## fripp

La frase la dice un hombre al que han rechazado con una razón peregrina.


----------



## Södertjej

La cuestión es quién es ese hombre y en qué época vive. No sé qué edad tendrás ni en dónde vives, pero en España y con menos de 70 no creo que nadie diga esas cosas hoy en día.


----------



## Ushuaia

fripp said:


> La frase la dice un hombre al que han rechazado con una razón peregrina.



Es una razón/un motivo original para...
negarse a casarse con un hombre.
decir que no a una propuesta de matrimonio.
rechazar una propuesta de matrimonio.

Yo modificaría razón/motivo: "una razón bastante original". Sin modificar me suena rara: me remite a "origen" en vez de remitirme a "originalidad".


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Pues no se si las dimensiones se extrapolen en el mismo plano que nos encontramos, pero las propuestas *me *parecen de este tiempo.



> "Es una razón original para rechazar casarse con un hombre."
> "negarse a casarse" o "rechazar una propuesta de matrimonio"
> Es una razón original para no querer casarse con un hombre.
> "Decliné su propuesta de matrimonio porque no me sentía preparada"
> Es una razón original para no casarse.
> Es una razón original para rechazar la oferta-propuesta de matrimonio.



De hecho es común proponer matrimonio, pedir la mano, ir la familia del novio a pedir la mano a la familia de la novia. 

Con esto no digo que todos los habitantes de México lo hagan, pero si un porcentaje. No se si en otros países el 100% de la población no use o diga algo parecido. Más bien creo que son opiniones personales y no creo que eso sea el reflejo de la población entera de un país. O que en España *nadie *que vaya a casarse proponga matrimonio, pida la mano o del mismo modo "diga que no quiere contraer matrimonio".

Ya anteriormente en el foro he escuchado expresiones como "nadie, nunca, jamás, todos", algo que nos repetían en cursos y seminarios es ser cautos al usar esas palabras porque luego salen con que "dice mi mamá que siempre no".  O luego comenta otro usuario en el foro del mismo país que salieron esas palabras lo contrario a lo declarado.

Bueno, todo es mi opinión personal.

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

el_novato said:


> De hecho es común proponer matrimonio, pedir la mano, ir la familia del novio a pedir la mano a la familia de la novia.


Convendría aclarar lo que es pedir la mano a la familia. En España se llama "pedida de mano" a una reunion entre ambas familias, los novios intercambian los regalos de compromiso, etc. Sí, eso es normal, pero no es ahí cuando se propone matrimonio y se aprueba o rechaza, sino que es una celebración familiar del compromiso

Pero no se pide la mano en el sentido tradicional de la palabra, es decir el pretendiente pedía al padre de la mujer que le concediera su mano, y él evaluaba si autorizaba el matrimonio o no. Afortunadamente las mujeres somos dueñas de nuestra mano y de todo lo demás y ni hablamos de pretendientes que piden nuestra mano (la mano se pide al padre) ni tenemos padres que nos dicen con quién casarnos.

Así pues "propuesta de matrimonio" no parece concordar con la realidad social de este país, donde las parejas en muchos casos viven juntos sin estar casados, y cuando la gente *toma la decisión de casarse* lo hace de manera conjunta tras un período de relación, con o sin convivencia. De ahí que la palabra propuesta resulte más propia de otros usos.

Pensándolo bien, en este país sí se pide manos de esa manera antigua ya que es cierto que los gitanos tienen costumbres propias y es tradición que la familia del novio pida la novia a la familia y que la pareja no se pueda dirigir la palabra hasta ser formalmente novios, pero eso ni lo hacen todos los gitanos ni la chica en esos casos tiene opción de declinar ninguna oferta ni lo expresaría con esa palabras por el vocabulario que suelen tener. La chica, que suele ser una mera adolescente de trece o catorce años, se casa con quien le dicen.


----------



## MOMO2

Södertjej said:


> Convendría aclarar lo que es pedir la mano a la familia. En España se llama "pedida de mano" a una reunion entre ambas familias, los novios intercambian los regalos de compromiso, etc. Sí, eso es normal, pero no es ahí cuando se propone matrimonio y se aprueba o rechaza, sino que es una celebración familiar del compromiso
> 
> Pero no se pide la mano en el sentido tradicional de la palabra, es decir el pretendiente pedía al padre de la mujer que le concediera su mano, y él evaluaba si autorizaba el matrimonio o no. Afortunadamente las mujeres somos dueñas de nuestra mano y de todo lo demás y ni hablamos de pretendientes que piden nuestra mano (la mano se pide al padre) ni tenemos padres que nos dicen con quién casarnos.
> 
> Así pues "propuesta de matrimonio" no parece concordar con la realidad social de este país, donde las parejas en muchos casos viven juntos sin estar casados, y cuando la gente *toma la decisión de casarse* lo hace de manera conjunta tras un período de relación, con o sin convivencia. De ahí que la palabra propuesta resulte más propia de otros usos.
> 
> Pensándolo bien, en este país sí se pide manos de esa manera antigua ya que es cierto que los gitanos tienen costumbres propias y es tradición que la familia del novio pida la novia a la familia y que la pareja no se pueda dirigir la palabra hasta ser formalmente novios, pero eso ni lo hacen todos los gitanos ni la chica en esos casos tiene opción de declinar ninguna oferta ni lo expresaría con esa palabras por el vocabulario que suelen tener. La chica, que suele ser una mera adolescente de trece o catorce años, se casa con quien le dicen.


 
Hola.
Primero: me parece que nos estamos yendo por las ramas.
Segundo: ... _ni lo expresaría con esa palabras por el vocabulario que suelen tener_. ...  me parece muy poco _politically correct_. 

Tanto entre los gitanos como entre los no gitanos hay gente que no tiene idea de verbos como "declinar", gente que sí, como hay gente que no tiene idea de tildes y gente que sí. 

Momo


----------



## Södertjej

MOMO2 said:


> Primero: me parece que nos estamos yendo por las ramas.
> Segundo: ... _ni lo expresaría con esa palabras por el vocabulario que suelen tener_. ...  me parece muy poco _politically correct_.


Primero: Dos participantes hemos dicho que la frase original nos resulta decimonónica. Al haber discrepancia es normal que expliquemos en qué nos basamos

Segundo: No tiene nada de políticamente incorrecto. Un gran número de gitanos usan palabras y giros propios de su cultura, por ejemplo dicen "pedir la novia" no pedir la mano. Por eso difícilmente dirán "declinar la propuesta de matrimonio". Quizá antes de acusar a alguien de decir cosas políticamente incorrectas (¿es acaso un eufemismo para racista?), sería bueno que supieras qué está diciendo esa persona y conocer la realidad lingüística y social a la que hace referencia. Eres tú quien está suponiendo que los estoy llamando ignorantes, no yo quien se lo está llamando.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Respecto a la pregunta original, no veo que sea incorrecta la frase que se plantea, aunque es cierto que dos infinitivos seguidos puede que sea un poco cacofónico. Depende del contexto, pero quedaría mejor, en mi opinión, rechazar la propuesta de matrimonio, si es una propuesta concreta, pero si es en general, quizá optaría por la frase original, aunque tenga dos infinitivos seguidos.

Respecto a "declinar" no veo ningún problema en usarla en el contexto adecuado. Cierto es que yo no la usaría en una conversación con mis amigos o en casa, pero sí podría valer en un ensayo, artículo o un texto algo más culto. Lo que no termino de ver es lo de que usar "declinar" es decimonónico. Es más diría que es una palabra normal y corriente en el contexto adecuado. Si buscas "declinó la propuesta" en google, te salen unos cuantos artículos de este mismo año.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Södertjej

Antpax said:


> Si buscas "declinó la propuesta" en google, te salen unos cuantos artículos de este mismo año.


Sin duda se usa declinar la propuesta. De negociación, de colaboración de mil cosas. ¿Pero de matrimonio? ¿Se usa declinar la propuesta de matrimono en la actualidad de manera habitual para decir que una persona no quiso casarse con otra? No donde yo vivo, ni la gente con la que me relaciono, como ya he dicho.

Gramaticalmente es impecable. Idiomáticamente no cuadra en un entorno coloquial de hoy en día en este país por todo lo ya indicado.


----------



## Antpax

Södertjej said:


> Sin duda se usa declinar la propuesta. De negociación, de colaboración de mil cosas. ¿Pero de matrimonio? ¿Se usa declinar la propuesta de matrimono en la actualidad de manera habitual para decir que una persona no quiso casarse con otra? No donde yo vivo, ni la gente con la que me relaciono, como ya he dicho.
> 
> Gramaticalmente es impecable. Idiomáticamente no cuadra en un entorno coloquial de hoy en día en este país por todo lo ya indicado.


 
Hola:

Pero si te fijas, te dije que no veo problema en usarla en el contexto adecuado. En los que te comenté y para ser más delicado, tal vez. A mí no me sonaría del todo raro, la verdad, aunque te admito que no es común, en un entorno coloquial, como tú dices. 

No sé tomando unas birras con los colegas en el bar, no lo diría, es más, es más que probable que la frase fuera "XXX le dijo a YYY que si se casaban y ella lo mandó a la mierda", pero si alguien dice "que no le guste su apellido es una razón original para declinar casarse con un hombre", tampoco me chocaría tanto. Si alguien entra en el bar dice "podría vuecencia ponerme una cerveza" sí que me sonaría decimonónico.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Södertjej

Antpax said:


> si alguien dice "que no le guste su apellido es una razón original para declinar casarse con un hombre",


También de acuerdo; mi reticencia es exclusivamente a la fórmula "_declinar su/la propuesta de matrimonio_" en un entorno actual y en España. Declinar es un verbo estupendo y declinar ofertas, lo hacemos todos, todo el tiempo con tanto vendedor de telemarketing que te llama en el momento más inoportuno.


----------



## Antpax

Södertjej said:


> También de acuerdo; mi reticencia es exclusivamente a la fórmula "_declinar su/la propuesta de matrimonio_" en un entorno actual y en España. Declinar es un verbo estupendo y declinar ofertas, lo hacemos todos, todo el tiempo con tanto vendedor de telemarketing que te llama en el momento más inoportuno.


 
Hola:

A mí tampoco me suena como la frase más normal del mundo, no es la más común , es cierto, pero es que tildarla de decimonónica me parece excesivo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Södertjej

Será una percepción individual entonces que comparto con Ushuaia, pero a mí me suena a la típica expresión pre-movimiento de liberación de la mujer.


----------



## Antpax

Södertjej said:


> Será una percepción individual entonces que comparto con Ushuaia, pero a mí me suena a la típica expresión pre-movimiento de liberación de la mujer.


 
Hola:

Mucho hay de eso, de percepciones individuales. Bueno, al menos vamos avanzando, si consideramos que dicho movimiento comenzó su expansión de manera seria en los 60, ya hemos llegado al siglo XX al menos . Pero sinceramente, creo que es más evolución del lenguaje que revolución social del tipo que sea.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

fripp said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Qué os parece esta frase?
> 
> "Es una razón original para rechazar casarse con un hombre."
> 
> o rechazar el matrimonio con un hombre.




¿Por qué no le das calabazas?


----------



## Södertjej

Antpax said:


> si consideramos que dicho movimiento comenzó su expansión de manera seria en los 60, ya hemos llegado al siglo XX al menos


Bueno, las sufragistas empezaron a hacer ruido mucho antes, pero en la España franquista con la sección femenina es cierto que hasta los 60 las señoras eran iguales que sus abuelas.


----------



## Antpax

Södertjej said:


> Bueno, las sufragistas empezaron a hacer ruido mucho antes, pero en la España franquista con la sección femenina es cierto que hasta los 60 las señoras eran iguales que sus abuelas.


 
Jeje, y supongo que aceptarían y declinarían propuestas de matrimonio.


----------



## lady jekyll

clares3 said:


> "rechazar el matrimonio con..."





Södertjej said:


> Es una razón original para no querer casarse con un hombre.



Yo utilizaría una de estas dos propuestas (aunque me inclino más por la segunda). Ambas son sencillas, suenan naturales, nada arcaicas ni coloquiales, comprensibles para todos los niveles (por lo menos en España).


----------



## Södertjej

Antpax said:


> Jeje, y supongo que aceptarían y declinarían propuestas de matrimonio.


Pero es que ellas eran tan decimonónicas comos sus abuelas, no podían abrir una cuenta bancaria o firmar un contrato sin la firma del marido, su padre era su tutor incluso en la edad adulta si no estaba casada. Si eso no es decimonónico, aunque pasara en los sesenta, ya me dirás. En fin, lo de siempre, que todo en su contexto.


----------



## Antpax

Södertjej said:


> Pero es que ellas eran tan decimonónicas comos sus abuelas, no podían abrir una cuenta bancaria o firmar un contrato sin la firma del marido, su padre era su tutor incluso en la edad adulta si no estaba casada. Si eso no es decimonónico, aunque pasara en los sesenta, ya me dirás. En fin, lo de siempre, que todo en su contexto.


 
Y sus abuelas serían tan del siglo XVIII como las suyas y así hasta los tiempos de la Antigua Roma, posiblemente. No estamos hablando de la situación social sino de los usos del lenguaje, ¿no?.


----------



## Södertjej

Usos del lenguaje para reflejar una realidad social, los unos afectan a los otros.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Es cierto que el lenguaje suele y debe reflejar la realidad social pero no es menos cierto que la gente se sigue casando (en contra de mi consejo), se sigue pidiendo matrimonio y se sigue diciendo que sí o que no, y la pregunta que nos formularon no era ideológica sino de lenguaje: se trata de cómo expresar mejor que alguien rechazó una propuesta de matrimonio que alguien le había planteado previamente y me atengo a lo dicho: prefiero no duplicar infinitivos.


----------



## ManPaisa

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Es cierto que el lenguaje suele y debe reflejar la realidad social pero no es menos cierto que la gente se sigue casando (en contra de mi consejo), se sigue pidiendo matrimonio y se sigue diciendo que sí o que no, y la pregunta que nos formularon no era ideológica sino de lenguaje: se trata de cómo expresar mejor que alguien rechazó una propuesta de matrimonio que alguien le había planteado previamente y me atengo a lo dicho: prefiero no duplicar infinitivos.



Totalmente de acuerdo.  Además la pregunta original deja entrever que ese tipo de rechazo es normal en el contexto.  No hay por qué cuestionar si esa práctica o el lenguaje correspondiente son actuales o no.


----------



## Antpax

Södertjej said:


> Usos del lenguaje para reflejar una realidad social, los unos afectan a los otros.


 
Cierto que los unos influyen en los otros, pero no creo que el movimiento de la liberación de la mujer haya influido en que "declinar propuestas de matrimonio" sea una expresión poco común, aunque no rara, en mi opinión. Dos personas pueden vivir juntos y surgir una conversación como ésta:

- Oye, a lo mejor sería buena idea lo de casarnos.
- Creo que no, de momento estamos mejor así.

Es una realidad social actual en la que se acaba de declinar una propuesta de matrimonio, aunque no se haya pedido la mano a los padres.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Södertjej

Antpax said:


> Dos personas pueden vivir juntos y surgir una conversación como ésta:
> 
> - Oye, a lo mejor sería buena idea lo de casarnos.
> - Creo que no, de momento estamos mejor así.
> 
> Es una realidad social actual en la que se acaba de declinar una propuesta de matrimonio, aunque no se haya pedido la mano a los padres.


Ant, si es que estamos de acuerdo. La gente se casa y a veces uno quiere y el otro no. Yo solo rechazo como uso idiomático y actual la frase de marras con esa misma estructura. Tú mismo ni en tus ejemplos usas la frase dentro de un diálogo imaginario que resultara habitual sino que optas por otras expresiones.

En tu ejemplo la segunda persona que habla no dice "creo que voy a tener que *declinar tu propuesta de matrimonio*" ni, si es mujer, cuando hable del asunto con sus amigas tomándose una copichuela y les cuente que Juan le ha dicho que por qué no se casan, ella no dirá a sus amigas.

-Pero he tenido que decirle que *declino su propuesta de matrimonio*.

Con fines humorísticos, sí, claro. Sin embargo usar esa frase *exacta*, sí sería posible hace años.


----------



## Antpax

Södertjej said:


> Ant, si es que estamos de acuerdo. La gente se casa y a veces uno quiere y el otro no. Yo solo rechazo como uso idiomático y actual la frase de marras con esa misma estructura. Tú mismo ni en tus ejemplos usas la frase dentro de un diálogo imaginario que resultara habitual sino que optas por otras expresiones.
> 
> En tu ejemplo la segunda persona que habla no dice "creo que voy a tener que *declinar tu propuesta de matrimonio*" ni, si es mujer, cuando hable del asunto con sus amigas tomándose una copichuela y les cuente que Juan le ha dicho que por qué no se casan, ella no dirá a sus amigas.
> 
> -Pero he tenido que decirle que *declino su propuesta de matrimonio*.
> 
> Con fines humorísticos, sí, claro. Sin embargo usar esa frase *exacta*, sí sería posible hace años.


 
Claro que estamos de acuerdo, te lo dije hace unos cuantos posts, sólo que lo decimonónico me parecía demasiado. Cierto que echando unas copas no es normal que se diga, pero si se dice no creo que pase nada, se entendería sin problemas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Södertjej

Entenderse siempre, ¿idiomática?... pues todo lo dicho hasta ahora.


----------



## Antpax

Södertjej said:


> Entenderse siempre, ¿idiomática?... pues todo lo dicho hasta ahora.


 
En el mismo ejemplo que te puse, si preguntan:

-¿qué te dijo XXX de lo de casaros?

- Digamos que declinó la propuesta.

¿dónde está el problema? es una manera más fina de decir que le dijo que naranjas de la china. 

Que una frase no sea la más utilizada no quiere decir que no sea "idiomática".


----------



## Södertjej

Vale, pues quito idiomática y pongo natural y habitual. En fin, que es la hora de comer. Declinemos pues elegantemente lo que no deseemos y hablemos con el grado de finura y comedimiento procedente, tal como dictamine nuestra alcurnia y donosura. Y otra ronda de birras cuando puedas, jefe.


----------



## Antpax

Södertjej said:


> Vale, pues quito idiomática y pongo natural y habitual. En fin, que es la hora de comer. Declinemos pues elegantemente lo que no deseemos y hablemos con el grado de finura y comedimiento procedente, tal como dictamine nuestra alcurnia y donosura. Y otra ronda de birras cuando puedas, jefe.


 
¡Vive Dios, que así se hará! Que la birra nunca falte.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

MOMO2 said:


> A mí no me gusta mucho.
> 
> "Rechazar" y "rehusar" los usaría en muchas otras frases mas tratándose de una cuestión delicada como decirle que no a una persona que está declarando su amor y pidiendo la mano, yo usaría la forma más cortés "_*declinar*_".
> 
> ¿Qué opinan los demás foreros?
> 
> Chao



Perfectamente correcto, pero tan en desuso que si oigo 'declinar' viene a mi cabeza 'dominus,domini,  domino,dominum, domine, domino' .


----------

